# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  threesome for shelley?

## chance

just read on ds forums that charlie bring s amate home and he makes her go through with having a threesome then blames her for it all in the morning lowering her confidence even more!

----------


## ~Sooz~

> just read on ds forums that charlie bring s amate home and he makes her go through with having a threesome then blames her for it all in the morning lowering her confidence even more!


Hmm I'll be surprised if Corrie go through with that storyline!

----------


## Jade

Sounds about right for Charlie, nothing suprises me with him.

I think Corrie will do a good job and do it taste-fully (well as tastfully as you can do that sort of thing) if they do go through with this

----------


## Chris_2k11

I cant believe shelley is still with him. I thought she'd have learnt her lesson after been messed around by peter   :Mad:  someone really needs to tell her to "wake up and smell the coffee"   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## angelblue

Is this leading up to his exit 

I heard on a forum that he locks shelley up in a room for days people thinking that shes an way and rapes her and then thinks it was ciran and violent kills ciran because of this but i dont how true it is   :Ponder:

----------


## Debs

blimey i never would have thought corrie would do anything like that!! horrid charlie!! i cant wait till this storyline is over poor shelley!

----------


## angelblue

I know poor shelley but i really like charlie i dont want him to leave but i guess it ineventalble the way this storyline going the storyline   :Moonie:

----------


## littlemo

> I know poor shelley but i really like charlie i dont want him to leave but i guess it ineventalble the way this storyline going the storyline


Yes it is inevitable, a man who abuses his girlfriend does not stay long in soapland. I love it when they get their commuppence, I hope it's as good as Trevor's (EE). I watched the interview with the actor who plays Charlie on GMTV, he did seem quite nice. He's very shy in real life, it's quite surprising to see that side of him. But if he wanted to stay longer he should have agreed to play somebody more likeable as a character.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> I know poor shelley but i really like charlie i dont want him to leave but i guess it ineventalble the way this storyline going the storyline


How the hell can you like Charlie?!?   :Angry:  He's horrible, slimey, minipulative,cowardly, twisted and weasel like.   :Mad:  He's mipulated Shelley into thinking all of the disgusting things he's done are her fault. DIE CHARLIE DIE!!!  :Mad:   :Angry:   :Mad:   :Angry:  
I hope he rots in hell. (not the actor, the character. Sorry if i offened anyone by saying this but i'm glad to have gotten that off my chest!)

----------


## west_ham_rule

i agree i hate him

----------


## Debs

[QUOTE=.:Kitz:.]How the hell can you like Charlie?!?  :Angry:  He's horrible, slimey, minipulative,cowardly, twisted and weasel like.  :Mad:  

i have to agree i do not see how anyone can actually like the character of charlie!! at first he seemed ok but the way he is treting shelley is awful>

----------


## angelblue

I think he is a good actor thats all i meant by likeing him know most people dont like him  dont get me wrong i dont agree with what he is doing to poor shelley at all that is horrible and quite awful she needs saving   :Nono:  

But the werid think is den was quite evil like charlie in different ways but most people love den character  :Cartman:

----------


## Debs

> I think he is a good actor thats all i meant by likeing him know most people dont like him dont get me wrong i dont agree with what he is doing to poor shelley at all that is horrible and quite awful she needs saving  
> 
> But the werid think is den was quite evil like charlie in different ways but most people love den character


he is a great actor!! i do not know how he acts the scenes as when i saw him interviewed he seemed really quiet and shy!! 

i liked den at first but then when he did what he did to poor zoe i went right off of him!!

----------


## angelblue

Yes i saw him on LK today and he seemed really nice and an bit shy i suppose they research this kind of thing and try to do it best to their ability   :Moonie:

----------


## brenda1971

I would be surprised if corrie run that storyline at 7.30

----------


## Behemoth

It could be one of those late night shows that they sometimes do. Well not late night, but at about 9:00pm

----------


## .:Kitz:.

yeah, i agree fab actor. He really is good if he can make us hate him this much!

----------


## gbnut

that would be a big storyline but i agree they would not be able to air it @ 7:30

----------


## myra129

how many killers does corrie need? sounds like another storyline thats just made to grab the ratings and the gullible viewer

----------


## uvegotmale2000

i thought i read a month or so ago charlie had signed a further 1 year contract,so i dont believe he leaves before next year

----------


## Jenbobber

i used to like charile, why did they have to make him such an ass!

----------


## dddMac1

i really hate Charlie i heard he was leaving this year

----------


## lucymillagan

that would be wrong to view that before the watershed

----------


## Debs

yeah thye wouldnt show that before the watershed!! it is probably just suggested.

----------


## Georgie

its seems a bit close to the line that for corrie sounds more like hollyoaks

----------


## xcutiekatiex

poor shelly ... it seems like it could be true tho

----------


## Bryan

i reckon keiran gets involved in some way ior another as i read thatr he exits the show as part of this

i persaonally rckon shelly will confide in him, and charlie kills him, making him even more evil, and shelly gets so scared she has no option but to stick by him, and testifys for him in court, lying on the bible and disapointing all of weatherfield levaing her with no mates, and no symopathy when she finally leaves him

now wouldnt that be good?

bondboffin

----------


## alvinsduckie

heres a thought..
maya comes back for revenge one evening..sees charlie from the back and thinks hes Dev..kills him..goes into hiding.
meanwhile..shelly is framed for murder  :Cheer:  ..and goes into nuthouse  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> heres a thought..
> maya comes back for revenge one evening..sees charlie from the back and thinks hes Dev..kills him..goes into hiding.
> meanwhile..shelly is framed for murder  ..and goes into nuthouse


Would it be possible to fit all of this into one episode by any chance?   :Searchme:  If yes, then it sounds great to me!   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

sounds cool

----------


## Potato1992

thats horrible

----------


## kayla05

Lol.

----------

